# Irish Moss!



## Lynn1957 (Oct 21, 2017)

Well I put some half dead Irish moss in my Hermanns enclosure and thought it would probably just die totally off. But instead it has greened up and grown an inch! It must love the humidity and my lights! I also love the looks of it. 
Definitely a good thing to put in your enclosure if you have the light.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 22, 2017)

I’m not sure what the benefit is? It can’t be eaten and your tort can’t dig through it.


----------



## Lynn1957 (Oct 22, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> I’m not sure what the benefit is? It can’t be eaten and your tort can’t dig through it.


----------



## Lynn1957 (Oct 22, 2017)

Well I think anytime you can make their enclosure more realistic for them I think the better it is. I'm not saying to cover it all in the moss, but on top of their hides or some small areas around water bowls etc It helps with keeping up the humidity and it looks very pleasing.


----------



## Millerlite (Oct 22, 2017)

It will help with humidiy. Adds a little micro climate . looks good can't believe it's growing indoors neat

Kyle


----------

